# 1/18 at Joes Hobby Barn



## TBex (Nov 28, 2008)

Would anybody be interested in getting a group of 1/18 together to race at Joes on the carpet oval?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Where is Joes?


----------



## TBex (Nov 28, 2008)

Terre Haute Indiana


----------

